
"Programming in C is a premature optimization" - pius
http://patricklogan.blogspot.com/2008/01/more-on-stable-layers-regarding.html
======
tlrobinson
That's a pretty ridiculous statement. First of all, I happen to like C for
certain types of problems. Second, porting a large program from one language
to another is not a trivial "optimization", so if you suspect a problem may
need the speed, it's probably wise to use a suitable language in the first
place.

~~~
cstejerean
I agree with you in principle, but most languages let you interface with C
programs so you can often rewrite speed sensitive parts of an application in C
and integrate it with the rest of your application.

------
akkartik
Stronger: <http://scrapbook.akkartik.name/post/16834044>

